# Pond fishing question



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

I fished a private pond several times this summer and on each trip I caught tons of large bream and crappie on crickets and beetle spins. I fished it again today and didn't get one bite. Nothing.

Even with temps in the mid 70's the water is still cold. Is it too early to start catching bream? When should they start biting? Thanks


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

As I read about cold water Bass fishing, it says SLOW, Then SLOWER... is better.

Fiish don't hibernate, but their metabolism slows down greatly and nearly hibernate or go into a "suspended animation" thing and they live off their fat. They will only feed if a wriggly nearly dead bait goes right by their nose.

I've given up on winter fish and I live on a bass pond. with weeds, etc I just cannot present a bait slowly enough.

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

They do slow down w/ cooler temps, but the bream/shiners/minnows in my lil' 180 gal. pond in the front yard are biting like crazy!!!! They are feeding ferociously!!!! Me and Logan are going tomorrow morning to a private pond so I'll post a thread about our "success" tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. That makes sense Jim. Good luck Jason and looking forward to your report


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

The bream in my sons pond shut down on seriously cold days only. I didn't go up there this weekend, but I know they have to be tearing up anything that hits the water with this warm weather.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Just like there being a difference between Northern and Southern/Florida strain bass, same goes for bluegill/bream. All the bream down here are southern strains (except crappie), and are warm water fish. They slow down when the water is below 60º, above that they start feeding like crazy.
Crappie is the only exception, they tend to keep moving even when the water is down in the 40s.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

one thing that will slow down a little bit...not much and not for long...the big bass moving shallow to spawn. the bream will be feeding on eggs on the bottom. try something on a smal jig head ans let it sit on the bottom...or put the bait a little deeper under the bobber.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

^what they said. i toss a bright worm out there, let it lay on the bottom, and twitched it just often enough to catch an attention, they wont fight hardly at all in cold weather either so you may reel in and have one on and dont even hardly know it hah


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I went out to an Eglin pond this weekend and had really good luck fishing a few inches off the bottom or right on the bottom. Caught several bluegill in the 8-10" range doing this. Most of these panhandle ponds tend to catch larger bream on or close tot he bottom almost year round. The smaller ones tend to be the only ones that move up in the water column much. So if you are catching plenty of 4-6" bream, try going deeper, either dropping the bait down, or moving out closer to the center or deeper water.


----------

